# Pho?



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone have a good pho recipe that doesn't involve boiling bones for hours?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've made this one a few times. The family love it, but I don't like real Pho. Takes just over an hour or so.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/vietnamese-beef-pho/


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, PAW


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds good and makes me want some of that stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

I want to commit a weekend to making a giant pot of the stuff the old-fashioned way, but that takes like 6-7 hours. I'm sure the restaurants that serve the stuff daily don't do it that way - too much time. But my gf has done it that way and it is AMAZING.


----------

